
HackrTrackr.com - jacquesm
http://www.hackrtrackr.com/
======
blakeperdue
Nearly crashed by browser. Perhaps limit the initial number of map items to
load?

~~~
bd
Yes please. There are many clustering / level-of-detail solutions available
for Google Maps:

 _Handling Large Amounts of Markers in Google Maps_

[http://www.svennerberg.com/2009/01/handling-large-amounts-
of...](http://www.svennerberg.com/2009/01/handling-large-amounts-of-markers-
in-google-maps/)

------
krisneuharth
I like the idea but it seems like it has not been worked on in over a year,
and then another year before that. This could be a really useful tool for
organizing meetups.

If someone out there associated with this project is listening: I should be
able to move my location in the event I move or made an error entering it. I
should also be able to update my HN name should something happen to it. When
logged in, auto-zoom the map to my location.

------
metachris
HackrTrackr makes FF 3.0 as well 3.5 unbelievably slow. Will have a second
look if this is fixed.

------
AndrewDucker
Multiple people in the same city seem to be overlaid on top of each other, so
that you can only see one of them.

~~~
mcantelon
If you zoom their differing locations will become apparent.

~~~
Keyframe
no, they wont.

edit: for the downvoters - try it first, then downvote. If multiple people are
in the same city/place -> only the last one added is shown, since others are
probably overlapped with it.

~~~
sh1mmer
It seems like the "location" field is just getting geocoded. So some people
entered an actual address rather than just a city name. That said I bet there
are a bunch of people stacked on "San Francisco, CA"

~~~
mixmax
Copenhagen is the same. I see only one user, but I know that there are at
least two. I'm the second.

------
henning
Holy shit, visiting that site is worse than loading a PDF if you're on an old
machine.

------
johnnyg
This loaded fine for me in ff3.5 + ubuntu linux. Hopefully you get some more
traffic and the blanks will fill in. Meetup.com returns no results for
"ycombinator" so it looks like the Houston Ruby users will be my only monthly
meetup obligation.

P.S. I'm only the second from Houston, TX. I feel like some rare, endangered
flying frog... :)

[http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090810/sc_afp/asiaenvironmentw...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090810/sc_afp/asiaenvironmentwildlifewwfhimalayas_20090810104611)

------
TallGuyShort
I appreciate the verification mechanism - allows one to maintain security on
both sides of the fence...

------
prpon
Why do I not show up on the map? Is there something a HN user need to do to
show up? I looked around all of Los Angeles area, I don't show up.

------
ScottWhigham
Wow - there are only two Dallas-based folks - me and "sid12112". That is
odddddddddddddd. Sure there are a few surrounding-city folks in the area but
only two _in_ Dallas.

------
dakr
So many letters. How about hkrtrkr?

------
bemmu
Hello Koobe from Tampere =)

